# Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern



## IamIronMan (29. Oktober 2019)

*Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin neu hier und brauche dringend eure Kompetenz.
Der GSkill Support hat mir auch nicht weiter geholfen, anscheinend verstehen die mein Problem nicht.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen.

Ich habe mir ein Trident Z Neo 16 GB-Kit F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC gekauft aber die RGB-Beleuchtung lässt sich nicht steuern.

Ich benutze eine MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon mit einen Ryzen 5 2400G.

Nach dem einschalten leuchten beide Riegel (wandere Farben), allerdings ist der Riegel in Slot 2 nicht synchron mit dem Riegel in Slot 4.

Laut Handbuch muss der RAM in Slot 2 und 4 montiert werden.

Ich habe auch vorher die MSI Gaming APP zum steuern der RGB-Beleuchtung des Mainboard deinstalliert und die GSklill Software installiert.

Aber mir kommt es vor, als würden die Riegel nicht von der Software erkannt werden.

Über die MSI Gaming APP kann ich die RGB Beleuchtung der Riegel zwar steuern, aber nur im kleinen Maße, auch leuchten nur die oberen LEDs.

Diese Lösung ist keineswegs zufrieden stellend.

Ich habe die Software mehrmals installiert und auch die ältere Version von deren Hompage.

Ohne Erfolg.


Wenn die MSI Gaming APP fehlt, leuchtet das Mainboard dauerhaft in der Farbe rot und ich kann diese nicht mehr ausschalten.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*

Bios aktuell? Aktuelle rgb Tool drauf?


----------



## IamIronMan (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*

Ja das BIOS ist aktuell. Noch aktueller ist nur eine Beta Version für die Ryzen 3000.
Was versteht man unter RGB Tool?
Ich habe die Trident Z Software drauf / MSI Gaming APP drauf.
Ansonsten habe ich nur die Software von Cooler Master für den Lüfter drauf


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*

MSI Gaming APP als Administrator ausgeführt?


----------



## IamIronMan (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*

Ja das habe ich gemacht, wobei ich die Gaming APP nutzen kann aber der Funktionsumfang sehr gering ist wobei die Beleuchtung nur teilweise geht. Darum möchte ich auch die GSkill Software verwenden.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*

Dann probier es mal mit MSI Mystic Light


----------



## IamIronMan (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*

Angeblich ist mit meinem Mainboard nur die Gaming APP kompatibel.
Ich frage mich nur, warum die GSkill Software nicht geht. Der RAM wird dort anscheinend nicht erkannt, wobei im Task Manager oder CPU Z der RAM problemlos erkannt wird.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*



IamIronMan schrieb:


> Angeblich ist mit meinem Mainboard nur die Gaming APP kompatibel.



Und das weißt du woher?


----------



## _Berge_ (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*



IamIronMan schrieb:


> Angeblich ist mit meinem Mainboard nur die Gaming APP kompatibel.




Auf der Website steht Mystic Light, also teste das mal bitte, die Gaming App brauchst du nicht wirklich




IamIronMan schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, warum die GSkill Software nicht geht. Der RAM wird dort anscheinend nicht erkannt, wobei im Task Manager oder CPU Z der RAM problemlos erkannt wird.



WAS geht daran nicht? Erkennt Sie nur nicht den RAM?

Sitzt der RAM auf Bank 2 und 4? (von der CPU aus)


----------



## IamIronMan (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Und das weißt du woher?
> 
> Auf der Website steht Mystic Light, also teste das mal bitte, die Gaming App brauchst du nicht wirklich



Mystic Light wird laut dieser Seite: Mystic Light RGB Gaming PC - Empfohlene RGB-Komponenten und -Peripherie | MSI
nicht von einem B350 Mainboard untertstützt, nur die Gaming APP.
DIese wird mir auch nur mit dem Live Update 6 angezeigt.




_Berge_ schrieb:


> WAS geht daran nicht? Erkennt Sie nur nicht den RAM?
> 
> Sitzt der RAM auf Bank 2 und 4? (von der CPU aus)



Anscheind erkennt es den RAM nicht. In der Ansicht steht nur DRAM und in der Anleitung wird darunter jeder RAM angezeigt und die Synchronisierung wird angeboten. Bei mir ist dies nicht der Fall.
Egal was ich in der GSkill Software anklicke, es passiert nichts.

Und ja, der RAM ist in 2 und 4 montiert.


----------



## IamIronMan (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*

Hab jetzt Mystic Light 3 installiert und beim starten kommt, dass es nicht von der Plattform unterstützt wird.


----------



## _Berge_ (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*



IamIronMan schrieb:


> Mystic Light wird laut dieser Seite: Mystic Light RGB Gaming PC - Empfohlene RGB-Komponenten und -Peripherie | MSI
> nicht von einem B350 Mainboard untertstützt, nur die Gaming APP.
> DIese wird mir auch nur mit dem Live Update 6 angezeigt.



Dann mal nicht auf den Live Update Dreck hören sondern von deiner verlinkten Seite herunterladen und schauen obs wirklich nicht geht

Die Software sollte dann meckern, das B350 Tomahawk Arctic meiner Freundin unterstützt gar kein RGB und daher bekomme ich einen Fehler bei der Installation.

Versuch isses Wert




IamIronMan schrieb:


> Anscheind erkennt es den RAM nicht. In der Ansicht steht nur DRAM und in der Anleitung wird darunter jeder RAM angezeigt und die Synchronisierung wird angeboten. Bei mir ist dies nicht der Fall.
> Egal was ich in der GSkill Software anklicke, es passiert nichts.
> 
> Und ja, der RAM ist in 2 und 4 montiert.




EIGENTLICH sollte es damit gehen... zumindest funzt es bei mir ohne Probleme mit meinen Trident Z RGB Kit, auch bei oben genannten Arctic - gerade getestet

Wenn alle Stricke reissen musst du den Gskill Support bemühen


----------



## IamIronMan (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*

Ich habe es ja bereits probiert. Siehe Post über dir.
Meine Plattform wird nicht unterstützt.

Der GSkill Support hat auf meine Anfrage komplett falsch reagiert.
Die haben nicht verstanden, dass ich deren Software nutzen möchte.
Daher haben die mir nur erklärt, dass ich Ihre Software deinstallieren solle um die MSI Gaming APP nutzen zu können.

Ich danke danke euch für eure Bemühungen.
Habe mir ein Corsair Vengance Pro RGB Kit 16 GB 3200 Mhz geholt und gerade fertrig installiert usw.
Der läuft jetzt gerade ohne Probleme mit der iCue Software und sogar mit der MSI Gaming APP.
Und sogar mit dem XMP Profil auf vollen 3200 Mhz.

Dann werde ich mal schweren Herzens den Trident Z Neo zurück senden  wenn der nicht funktionieren möchte. 
Ausser jemand hat noch die ultimative Lösung bis zum Wochenden


----------



## Cody_GSK (1. November 2019)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*

Hallo IamIronMan

Mit wem vom Support hast du gesprochen?

Die MSI B350 Modelle werden von unserer Software unterstützt und dies kann natürlich auch zur Steuerung verwendet werden.

Wenn die Module von Trident Z Lighting Control nicht erkannt werden, liegt dies in den allermeisten Fällen daran, dass entweder die Installation selbst nicht mit ausreichenden Rechten durchgeführt wurde oder eine andere installierte Software den Zugriff auf die Module blockiert. Beides ist auch in den Hinweisen zum Download aufgeführt, wobei die Liste der Programme, welche die Kommunikation zwischen Software und den Modulen blockieren könnten natürlich länger ist.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## IamIronMan (1. November 2019)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*



Cody_GSK schrieb:


> Hallo IamIronMan
> 
> Mit wem vom Support hast du gesprochen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Cody,

ich habe mich an den Europe Support gewand.
Einen deutschen Support habe ich nicht gefunden.

Die haben überhaupt nicht verstanden, dass ich die Trident Z Software nutzen möchte und sagten mir einfach ich solle die Gaming APP deinstallieren und wenn sie sich nicht deinstallieren lässt, solle ich mich an den MSI Support wenden.
Ich habe beide Programme immer wieder versucht und natürlich immer nur ein installiert gehabt und auch als Administrator installiert.  Ich glaube 30 mal reicht nicht aus.
Und ich konnte es mit der Gaming APP steuern aber nur mit sehr wenig Umfang und die unterste LED hat nie geleuchtet.
Ich weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll!

WO finde ich die Liste was sich noch alles mit der Trident Z Software stört?


----------



## Cody_GSK (4. November 2019)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lÃ¤sst sich nicht steuern*

Du kannst dich in Zukunft direkt an mich wenden, dann gibt es auch keine Sprachbarriere.
Meine E-Mail Adresse ist in den Kontaktdaten auf der G.SKILL Webseite hinterlegt.

Contact Us-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.

Die Hinweise findest du direkt beim Download oder hier:

https://www.gskill.com/dl_tbl/tridentz_lighting_control_dlnotes_eng.htm

Bitte auch Punkt 2 beachten und die Installation gegebenenfalls im Antiviren-Programm explizit erlauben.

Eine vollständige Liste solcher Programme gibt es nicht. Es geht dabei auch nicht im speziellen um die Störung von Trident Z Lighting Control, sondern eher allgemein um dem Zugriff auf den SMBus, der für die Steuerung der Module notwendig ist. Neben den genannten Programmen kommt auch andere Anwendungen dafür in Frage, die eine ähnliche Funktionalität besitzen. Dazu zählen neuerdings auch einige Spiele wie BlackOps4, die eine eigene LED Steuerung mitbringen. Dann würde ich empfehlen die entsprechenden Programme testweise zu deinstallieren.

Wenn man die entsprechende Software nicht identifizieren kann, kann es helfen mit einer Windows Testinstallation auf einem anderen Datenträger zu überprüfen, ob die Module sich normal steuern lassen und einwandfrei funktionieren.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## RiotRob83 (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem nur mit meinem MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon


----------



## RiotRob83 (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem nur mit meinem MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon


----------



## Cody_GSK (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Trident Z Neo / RGB lässt sich nicht steuern*

Hallo

Ich kann dir nur gleichen Hinweise geben wie dem Thread-Ersteller. 

Wenn du das Problem damit nicht lösen kannst, melde dich bitte noch einmal per E-Mail bei mir.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------

